# Tea Light candles - size



## dedee

I am stuck at work doodling some designs for some Christmas candle holders.
Does anyone know the diameter and height of the standard tea light type candle?

thanks
Andy


----------



## Waka

Andy

Sorry I can't help, I'm stuck at work doodling as well


----------



## Johnboy

Just had a quick measure and the perfumed coloured ones we have are 40mm diameter and 17mm tall. We also have some white plain ones that are about the same diameter but are only 12mm tall.

John


----------



## dedee

Thanks John. It is the diameter that is more important at the moment. 

At 40mm diameter I will need at least 2" (sorry 50mm) to drill the hole to hold them. This makes my design a little chunky. I may well just use small upright candles instead which is a shame as the wax will run onto the holder, but then this could add to the charm.

More doodling required.

Andy


----------



## Adam

dedee":1kcofson said:


> I am stuck at work doodling some designs for some Christmas candle holders.
> Does anyone know the diameter and height of the standard tea light type candle?
> 
> thanks
> Andy



See here, I drilled these at 40mm.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2940

Adam


----------



## dedee

Thanks Adam, I was also looking at forstner bit sizes and wondering whether the 40mm would be big enough.

My design is a simple scrollsawn pattern of NOEL (stylised with the help of MS Word- WordArt) which will either lie flat with the tea light candle in the centre of the O or upright with a thin straight candle on the foot of the L. I may well do both. These will be painted by my 3 year old so may well just be cut from ply. If time permits I will try and do some in oak, beech and walnut just to see how the scrollsaw copes with the harder wood. 


Andy


----------



## Noel

Hi Andy, that's very kind of you. I like surprise christmas presents, shall I PM my address to you?........................

Noel


----------



## dedee

Noel
" Is it possible to make a living from woodworking"

Well as I intend to use child labour for the painting perhaps I could earn a crust if I charged about £30 each and sold about 700 in the next 8 weeks.

How many did you say you wanted?

Andy


----------



## Noel

Andy, one of us got confused....between the words "present" and "purchase"....must've have been me.....

Noel, disappointed....


----------



## Jaco

I make quite a lot candle holders, mainly from scrap timber.
Use a 38mm Forstner for the T-Candles, and depth according to what candles i buy. Generally use the 17mm depth. Find it extremely difficult to get 38mm bits.
For the longer candles i use a 22mm Forstner.


----------



## dedee

Jaco, thanks for that. I am a wee bit surprised that there seems to be an international standard size for tea light candles!

Andy


----------



## Johnboy

Jaco wrote,


> Find it extremely difficult to get 38mm bits.



Inch and a half is 38.1mm. Should be near enough  

John

Edit. Just noticed you live in SA. I lived in Pretoria for 6 years in the early 80's and if I remember correctly anything imperial was impossible to get so sorry for the useless comment above.


----------



## Jaco

John, thanks. I will try get someone to buy some when going over to one of the "Imperialistic" countries!  
Pretoria - grew up there. Support the Blue Bulls.


----------



## Jaco

made a couple of candle blocks. vary number of candles per block, and layout on table.


----------



## Johnboy

Hi Jaco, you have a space at the end of that url before the closing tag. Here is the picture.

John


----------



## Jaco

thanks John
was in hurry as i had lost line 3 time already


----------

